# Mythic Quest season 2 (spoilers)



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Friday nights are about to be Apple TV watching nights again. Mythic Quest season 2 launches with two episodes this Friday, May 7, and will take us to Ted Lasso's second season debut in late July.

Let's get the thread going for the former.

Here's Sepinwall's season two review to whet your appetites:

'Mythic Quest' Season Two: Let the New Games Begin


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Two episodes dropped. Two episodes watched!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

**** Spoilers for S02E01 "Titans' Rift" and S02E02 "Grouchy Goat" start here ***
*
Fun start to the season. Titans' Rift is a great name for a game expansion.

(Poppy miming her sex dream) David: "Is that supposed to be sex?" Poppy, ever more defensive: "Shut up! I'm good at it!"

HR lady with a great drive-away line: "Mazel tov! Don't f*** in the office!"

Really enjoyed Rachel and Dana's eagerness to tell everyone they're dating and how little anyone cared. Jo: "Everyone! The testers f***ed! See? Nobody cares."

Poor art guy. Even the testers take him for granted.

Brad taking on Jo as his apprentice is going to be fun. "Eventually, you will try to devour me. But if I devour you... I will grow even more powerful."

Long, awkward meet-up among David and Brad and Jo after Jo has gone to work with Brad. Long pause at the end as they stand around awkwardly. Then, Jo: "P**sy." Love Jo.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> HR lady with a great drive-away line: "Mazel tov! Don't f*** in the office!"


Loved this too


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Also, fun callback to season one: David returns to his whiteboard-bracket decision system, and once again comes up with Nazis. “Sea of Nazis”, ha ha.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I was underwhelmed by e1. Not enough Ian and Poppy interaction and the dream sequences were a bit annoying. 
But e2 was great.

“Fine Arts Major” is the same guy who did Drunk History. 

Loved Poppy’s speech (that Ian wrote )


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Not sure I buy Poppy as the kind of Machiavellian mastermind who could pull off what she did...but it was fun anyway.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

You're just as guilty of underestimating her as they were!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cmontyburns said:


> You're just as guilty of underestimating her as they were!


Well, we all based our impression on an entire season of watching her prove pretty conclusively that the ONLY thing she's good at is coding; and that she's pretty much a disaster at everything else, especially when it involves human interaction.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, we all based our impression on an entire season of watching her prove pretty conclusively that the ONLY thing she's good at is coding; and that she's pretty much a disaster at everything else, especially when it involves human interaction.


that's not true. She's very good at sex!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I about died at the end when Ian was showing David the speech on his phone-"Pretend you can't see, put on glasses, start to cry, blame estrogen.."


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPHCNDJFQKn/


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I love this show. I really want to binge it and I keep saying I will wait until all the episodes drop before I watch.

I keep failing to control myself every week


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ian in the Porsch_ was great. Both not being able to drive it, and his conversation with Rachel (where he reveals the depths that he usually, but not always, keeps deeply hidden).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The “Tester” could drive the Porsche 
But she couldn’t get what Ian was telling her of how he advanced from a tester when he was in an elevator with one of the bosses and pitched him 14 ideas, maybe one of those he liked, but he made an impression.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

**** Spoilers for S02E03 "#YumYum" and S02E04 "Breaking Brad" start here ***
*
...well, a couple of posts ago, but now you've been formally alerted!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

"#YumYum" struck me as a pretty pedestrian episode so I didn't post about it when I first watched it last week. Maybe that's fortuitous, because it winds up being a good pairing with "Breaking Brad". I had two thoughts after watching "#YumYum":

Jo's continued devotion to not just pleasing Brad, but becoming him, is a terrific running gag. In fact, Jo might be the funniest character on the show.
By contrast, Brad is kind of problematic. As indispensable as Danny Pudi was on Community, I'm not sure he is making the right choices on this show. Brad is obviously an antagonist, but I've found there to be a malevolence to Pudi's characterization of him that tends to suck the humor out of the scenes he is in. 
So then here we get "Breaking Brad", and both of my reactions to "#YumYum" get inverted. Jo actually already is Brad, and seeing weakness in him appears to be ready to throw him over for allegiance to his brother. And Brad isn't Brad at all, but a persona put on by a guy refusing to let others see him vulnerable. I'm not sure the latter entirely works as an explainer for Brad's sociopathy, and it certainly doesn't retroactively make him funnier, but I was happy to see the show maybe realizing they had to justify this guy a little bit or that maybe they had taken him too far. That said, I don't really expect the show to give us more glimpses of meek Brad -- I think he'll still be the same guy -- but this was good to see momentarily, at least.

On an unrelated note, I really like the show's self-awareness of Ian. He's a d-bag, the show knows he's a d-bag, the show knows we know it, and even Ian himself knows it. However, he is also good at his job in ways both obvious (he built a successful game) and not obvious (he was sincerely trying to mentor Rachel in the car, and his point, if not his words, was 100% correct). "God, helping women is _exhausting!_" has three different layers to it and might be the most Ian line he's ever said. Great characterization.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I loved it when Ian slipped up and called the tester by her name...

also the "Oh...My...God"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Clearly Brad only learned half the lesson from his older brother, since the brother was able to put on the genial, friendly persona and yuk it up with David, and then at the end we see he's even more ruthless and cunning than Brad. Meanwhile, until this episode we've never seen Brad have anything more than his ruthless capitalist gear. I was glad to at least get a little insight into him being dominated by his older brother growing up and that's what made him like he is as an adult.

When Rachel and Ian were driving away in the Porsche, I said, "What about the Prius?" (since I figured they'd just switch and have Ian drive the Prius back. So I found it really funny when they got back to the office and Ian gets out and goes into the building and only then does Rachel realize, "Wait, how am I going to get my car?"

Jo really is turning into the best character on the show. I can't wait to see where she goes after her brief exposure to Brad's much more manipulative brother.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I just realized that just like IASIP (Season 15 started filming yesterday), there is a character that is referred to by what they do, not their name ("Waitress" / "Tester"), although in IASIP, _everyone_ calls her Waitress, and in 14 seasons, her name has never been said.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

There was also an acronym created on Sunny that was used on this show but - for the life of me - I can't recall what it is.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Jo really is turning into the best character on the show. I can't wait to see where she goes after her brief exposure to Brad's much more manipulative brother.


Are we all thinking Jo will team up with Brad's brother?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Jo is a parasite always in search of a new host.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It seems so.. Though I suspect at some point, she changes her mind and won't destroy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Are we all thinking Jo will team up with Brad's brother?


Haven't watched the new episode yet, but I think she'll definitely be tempted to jump ship and work with the brother, but I think eventually she'll be loyal to the company and the team rather than siding with the guy that wants to kill it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Um...no...Jo will destroy. She is a Shark disguised as a Wolf but will end up as a Lion!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Problem is, she's an assistant. And she's alienated just about everybody except Ian, who seems too smart to fall for her act. I'm not sure what her endgame is, or even she's even smart enough to have an endgame. She's not a shark or wolf or lion...she's a parasite without a host, who has lionesque ambitions. Which would be pathetic, except this is a sitcom, so it's funny instead.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

**** SPOILERS FOR S02E05 "Please Sign Here" START HERE ***
*
This was a fun one. Great idea for a bottle episode. I noticed it was directed by co-creator Megan Ganz, who normally writes for shows. IMDB doesn't list any detailed credits for her so I have no idea if she has directed before, but a bottle episode like this would make sense for a first-timer in the director's chair.

Clever script that kept all the character development going in the middle of a ridiculous comedy premise. I'm glad to see that they have carried forward the who-is-the-true-Brad stuff they laid down in the prior episode. His back-and-forth with Jo was great.

Awesome that David thought he was a wolf and all his wolf flexes were terrible. Because of course he's a butterfly! Great little joke at the end when he's still stuck in the elevator and the doors are closing. "No, wait!" (doors close) Faintly: "Oooowwwooooo..."

Absolutely brutal shiv between the ribs by Ian to Poppy right at the end. That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Problem is, she's an assistant. And she's alienated just about everybody except Ian, who seems too smart to fall for her act. I'm not sure what her endgame is, or even she's even smart enough to have an endgame. She's not a shark or wolf or lion...she's a parasite without a host, who has lionesque ambitions. Which would be pathetic, except this is a sitcom, so it's funny instead.


So, is she really a shark? or did she take the test backwards too?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> So, is she really a shark? or did she take the test backwards too?


Yes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> So, is she really a shark? or did she take the test backwards too?


She probably just thought, "How would [her management crush of the hour] have answered this?"


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Episode 5 now available.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Looks like they're going to be doing annual history episodes...


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I loved it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Man, I wish I could get a job as a copy editor just by submitting a story that had everything spelled and punctuated correctly.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

At first I thought young CW was Topher Grace but then I realized it was "Big Head" from Silicon Valley! That was great! 
"Tiers" vs "Tehrs"- LOLOLOL. Loved how he didn't correct Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Regina said:


> "Tiers" vs "Tehrs"- LOLOLOL. Loved how he didn't correct Isaac Asimov.


...and then used "Teirs" thereafter! 

The woman was Malia from Teen Wolf. The other guy was Jonathan from People of Earth. So they hit the trifecta for very minor geek royalty. 

Looks like this week's episode might be a modern-day sequel...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

(Other Guy) …also in Resident Alien as Dr Ethan Stone.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I loved that the chickens he was selling were all burned to a crisp...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

**** SPOILERS FOR S02E06 "Backstory" START(ed like 8 posts ago) HERE ***
*
Terrific episode. I love how much of a playground the show is. It's like McElhenney, Hornsby, and the other _Sunny_ people involved here are using the show as a canvas for the sort of things that the construct of _Sunny_ doesn't let them do. So we get richly dramatic stories like this one (and the season 1 origin story), fantasy episodes like Everlight, deeply human episodes like the quarantine episode, and then just plain ol' office comedy episodes like the rest. I love shows that can do this.

This one was beautifully shot. McElhenney directed it and he's got a really good eye. Tons of great composition and a beautiful, washed-out seventies tone. I enjoyed it visually as much as for the story.

Poignant history for Car -- CW. No wonder he can't write his second book: he didn't even write the first one. Quite a painful moment when A.E. tells him, "it wasn't a poor man's Asimov -- it WAS Asimov." And CW holds for a beat and then says wanly, "What a beautiful compliment. Thank you." And they stare at each other, each knowing they both know the truth.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cmontyburns said:


> Poignant history for Car -- CW. No wonder he can't write his second book: he didn't even write the first one.


Except he's written a lot of books. It's just been a while since his last.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except he's written a lot of books. It's just been a while since his last.


Yeah, I had that detail wrong. He hasn't finished the series though, which we already knew and re-established a few episodes ago when Jo renegotiated his book deal.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Incidentally, want to see which of Carl or A.E. was right?

Get the book: ‎Tears of the Anaren

Prefer to listen? Narrated by CW himself, with Ian!

‎Get the audiobook: Tears of the Anaren: From the minds behind the Apple TV+ Original Series Mythic Quest


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cmontyburns said:


> Get the audiobook: Tears of the Anaren: From the minds behind the Apple TV+ Original Series Mythic Quest


"From the minds behind Mythic Quest"? 

I bet the Asimov Estate is gonna sue over that one!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

*Episode 7 (Peter) Now Available&#8230;*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Looks like the main cast got two weeks off this season instead of just one! 

Nice follow-up to last week. Wasn't expecting William Hurt!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Totally! William Hurt and F Murray Abraham! Two heavyweights going at it! A master class in acting!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I have loved William Hurt since Gorky Park and was really happy to see him here. I wonder why he didn't get a lot of roles. He seemed to be ascending and then disappeared.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I have loved William Hurt since Gorky Park and was really happy to see him here. I wonder why he didn't get a lot of roles. He seemed to be ascending and then disappeared.


The last time I remember him was in Humans (first season). Oh, wait, he was also in Condor (also first season).

In all these roles, he hasn't looked the best. I used to think it was just acting, but maybe he really isn't all that healthy...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

At first I was like, "Is that...?" And then: "It is!" Awesome. I can't believe they got him for this. Although I suppose if you're going to have F. Murray Abraham center stage for an entire episode, you need to give him someone to play off of.

I alluded to it last episode, but this show has a _Community_-esque quality to it, in that it can sort of be whatever they need it to be to tell the story they want. There was comedy here, mainly supplied by Ashly -- her ongoing discomfort with being in this situation was funny ("so, how long have you been a lesbian?") -- but mostly this was a straight character drama. I assumed there would be a rapprochement by the end, but having it come about mainly because of Annie's daughter reminding CW so much of her and what they used to mean to each other was unexpected. The ending, with the two of them on the veranda as Peter starts to read, was lovely.

Good on you, Mythic Quest.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

What was that off in the distance that they were looking at when they were reading the book at the end?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> What was that off in the distance that they were looking at when they were reading the book at the end?


I don't think they specifically said, but it was something that Anne built (Peter mentioned it a little earlier when they first saw it).


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think they specifically said, but it was something that Anne built (Peter mentioned it a little earlier when they first saw it).


I though they were talking about the lemon orchard. Didn't she make a big deal about lemons in the flashback episode?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I thought it was the lemon grove as well.

"_Watch out for stobor_"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tigercat74 said:


> I though they were talking about the lemon orchard. Didn't she make a big deal about lemons in the flashback episode?


Good point. I was distracted by the very impressive structure at the other end of the orchard.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I assume they were looking at the structure; they were looking in that direction, not at the grove, and one doesn't speak of "building" lemon trees.

I thought the rain was nice attention to detail; I remember that year it seemed like the rain would never stop! On the other hand, the major SF magazines were published in NYC, not Los Angeles. And there was something hinky about the copy of _Glory Road_ the secretary was reading; it was much smaller than the actual book.

Nit-picking aside, I really liked the latest episodes. I think the season has redeemed itself after a terrible start.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

ej42137 said:


> I assume they were looking at the structure; they were looking in that direction, not at the grove, and one doesn't speak of "building" lemon trees.


Except Peter didn't say "build", He said "She started it the day we moved in.", and CW said "To the seeds that blossom"


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> I thought it was the lemon grove as well.
> 
> "_Watch out for stobor_"


I don't get the Stobor reference...I'm sure it's something from the previous episode but I have no idea what it means...can you please explain? sorry!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I don't get the Stobor reference...I'm sure it's something from the previous episode but I have no idea what it means...can you please explain? sorry!


It's from a Heinlein novel. They mentioned it when they were in one of their geek-out sessions in the past.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Anubys said:


> I don't get the *Stobor* reference...I'm sure it's something from the previous episode but I have no idea what it means...can you please explain? sorry!


and backwards spells&#8230;..

Tunnel in the Sky - Wikipedia


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought the last episode was really good, but this one was even better.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

How Mythic Quest Gave F. Murray Abraham the Spotlight He Deserves - Vanity Fair

I hadn't even thought of the Broadcast News parallel to this episode. But of course!

(That's an Apple News link, but the article should be available at VF.)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

*Episode 8 (Juice Box) Now Available&#8230;*


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

That episode was the first miss of the season IMO.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

*Episode 9 ("TBD"), season finale, now available&#8230;*


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Next season should be…..different.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Next season should be&#8230;..different.


TBD.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Let’s hope next season is different. If not, I may be out. Every character except the testers are grating.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Nothing really happened at Mythic Quest. And then Ian and Poppy decide to leave.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I don’t see the name of the show changing, and Ian and Poppy will need new employees, so we’ll probably see most, if not all, of the current cast next season. I don’t know if it’s been renewed yet, but if not, I would think it will be.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

...although the name of the show has already changed a little (the first season was Mythic Quest: Raven's Feast, and the second simply Mythic Quest). I can see another adjustment, although I'm pretty sure they'd keep Mythic Quest in there.

But yeah, they went through some contortions to keep almost everybody around. I suspect there will be a time jump, enough for Ian and Poppy to get their new company started (and perhaps crash and burn, forcing a return to MQ, perhaps under David's leadership?), enough for Brad to have gotten out of prison, enough for Dana to have finished her programming school, and maybe enough for Rachel to have had to come back from the Bay either in success or in failure. I can see everybody being back in the fold as the next season begins, but under very different circumstances.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I had forgotten we were only getting nine episodes this season (I was thinking ten), so was disappointed to see that this was the finale. Not because of the episode, but because I would have enjoyed getting a bit more before the break.

This season had a different mix of strengths and (to a lesser degree) weaknesses than last season. This season had a much clearer bearing on the characters and their relationships and so they were able to mine some really interesting territory, particularly between Ian and Poppy. At the same time, while there were running subplots and themes (particularly how almost everyone took to their "animal"), the season overall felt a bit more disjointed than last. Rob M. has said they they had most of season two written when the pandemic hit, and the shutdown made them realize they had to scrap what they had planned and rewrite it. I imagine that was hard and I wonder if the scramble to do that is reflected in some of the lurches that happened this season. Last episode, for example, the stuff between Ian and Poppy in the hospital was really good, but at the same time I kept wondering how the heck we got there -- literally there, with Ian melting down and being hospitalized. That occurrence hadn't been developed at all in previous episodes. 

I am also surprised at the way they ended the season. Shaking things up so much feels like more of an end-of-season-three thing. This is earlier than you might normally see. But kudos to them for not taking the easy way out, I suppose. 

There was some funny stuff in this episode. Dana trying to show Poppy and Ian Grumpy Goat. C.W., taking the game-as-person metaphor too far: "She's legal now!" Poppy continuing to use scatalogical terms to describe people, to Ian's discomfort. 

This is a good show that had some great episodes this year, dating back to the pandemic episode. More please.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The Brad arc makes no sense. Jo buys shares using her insider information. How does Brad get indicted? not his money, not his shares, and not his bank/investment account...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But yeah, they went through some contortions to keep almost everybody around. I suspect there will be a time jump, enough for Ian and Poppy to get their new company started (and perhaps crash and burn, forcing a return to MQ, perhaps under David's leadership?), *enough for Brad to have gotten out of prison*, enough for Dana to have finished her programming school, and maybe enough for Rachel to have had to come back from the Bay either in success or in failure. I can see everybody being back in the fold as the next season begins, but under very different circumstances.





Anubys said:


> The Brad arc makes no sense. Jo buys shares using her insider information. How does Brad get indicted? not his money, not his shares, and not his bank/investment account...


Agree with Anubys, there's no reason to think Brad will actually get charged with anything or go to prison. He didn't do anything wrong. He just wanted the "street cred" of getting busted. The SEC guys will take him outside, have a talk with him, and they'll see there won't be anything they can charge him with (unless he actually did some transactions with his own money before he called the SEC). But even then, hasn't the "event" that would lead to the stock price increasing and trigger an insider trading charge not even happened yet?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Agree with Anubys, there's no reason to think Brad will actually get charged with anything or go to prison. He didn't do anything wrong. He just wanted the "street cred" of getting busted. The SEC guys will take him outside, have a talk with him, and they'll see there won't be anything they can charge him with (unless he actually did some transactions with his own money before he called the SEC). But even then, hasn't the "event" that would lead to the stock price increasing and trigger an insider trading charge not even happened yet?


Exactly!

Last week, I was thinking that all Jo had to do was sell her shares before the launch...


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Tears of the Anaren is available for download on Apple, I'm trying to make my way through it


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451243133031915521


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I hope Anthony Hopkins does well in his audition and shows up in Ted Lasso


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I hope Anthony Hopkins does well in his audition and shows up in Ted Lasso


...and gets the title right.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...and gets the title right.


Led Tasso


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I keep chuckling at "Mr. Quest".


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I was well into S2 of Good Girls before I realized where I'd seen "Boomer" before.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

November 11th


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I wonder if there will be some sort of Wrexham reference at some point during this season


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Ha ha... "Don't nobody call you!"

I saw the show pop into my Up Next list recently so I knew the new season was about here, but I didn't think to go look for a new trailer. Looks great.


----------

